# Replacement parts for hymer



## Sallycamper (Feb 11, 2014)

I've recently bought a used hymer and there are a couple of habitation bits I'd like to replace. I wondered if parts are cheaper in Germany than here or if there are non main dealer outlets?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Premier Motorhomes are Hymer dealers, and members on here and Chris has helped a number of Hymer owners to get parts - at decent prices.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning Sallycamper and thanks Mike!

You would be welcome to put this theory to the test, if you would be kind enough to PM me your VIN or Hymer Serial Number and a list of the parts you require then I will post details of these to assist with your comparison.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Chris, as a non-subscriber, she can't PM you (yet).

Colin


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Also are they Hymer parts or general fittings ?

tony


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning Colin, 

Thanks for your post to highlight this as I hadn't noticed but I have just got off the phone discussing requirements which I will be working on today.

The parts required are specific to Hymer, but alternative options have been discussed and will be researched also.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

You're ahead of me Chris! :wink: 

Colin


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

He always is!


----------

